# Werkstatt in Northern Ireland



## monty537 (Sep 15, 2006)

Hey all, just wondering is there anywhere in N. Ireland that stocks the werkstat products, so far only place i can see is polished bliss. thanks in advance!!


----------



## 1.8TS (Oct 13, 2009)

Polished Bliss have exclusive rights to sell in UK incl. Northern Ireland. 

There is a separate retailer in the south, but probably bound by territorial agreements not to sell into other territory's.


----------



## tommyzooom (Aug 15, 2009)

1.8TS said:


> Polished Bliss have exclusive rights to sell in UK incl. Northern Ireland.
> 
> There is a separate retailer in the south, but probably bound by territorial agreements not to sell into other territory's.


Who is this retailer in the south? I can't find them


----------



## Gavin_877 (Jun 15, 2010)

try andy @ detailer.ie 

he's based in dublin but his delivery charges are very reasonable


----------

